# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα εκκίνησης διαδρόμου γυμναστικής

## wmaster

Καλημέρα,
έχω έναν διάδρομο γυμναστικής. Τον έχω αγοράσει πριν 8 χρόνια. Δούλευε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι πέρυσι και μάλιστα με αυξημένη καθημερινή χρήση. Παρουσιάζει 2 προβλήματα :
- Κάθε φορά που τον ανοίγω κόβεται το internet! Το ρούτερ είναι σε άλλον όροφο. Τον τροφοδότησα και από άλλη πρίζα, πολύ μακρυά από το μοτέρ του αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται. Να υποθέσω ότι γίνεται πτώση τάσης και το ρούτερ επανεκκινείται γιατί είναι στην ίδια φάση; (υπάρχει 3φασικό ρεύμα στο σπίτι αλλά δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τροφοδοτήσω τον ρούτερ ή τον διάδρομο από διαφορετική φάση). Υπάρχει κάποια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη για να το ελέγξω; Το πρόβλημα υπήρχε από παλιότερα, δεν εμφανίστηκε τώρα.

- Δεν ξεκινά πάντα. Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε τον περασμένο χειμώνα. Τώρα, τις τελευταίες 5 ημέρες, λειτουργεί πάλι κανονικά. Μπορεί να οφείλεται σε υγρασία; (Σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω αφυγραντήρα όποτε ξαναπαρουσιαστεί). Μήπως είναι πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα; Αφού ξεκινήσει λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------

